

Awesome Window Manager - davidhollander
http://awesome.naquadah.org/

======
davidhollander
Tiling window manager, scriptable with Lua. If installing on top of Ubuntu:

sudo apt-get install awesome, logout, select 'awesome' at login. Meta+w to get
to the manual. Meta+r 'nm-applet' to connect to the internet if it does not
automatically.

